# Democratic Canidates...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lets look at some of the issues or "Platforms" they are running on.

- Free college
- Relief of tuition loans (the people who paid theirs off are screwed?)
- Executive order for gun control if Congress doesn't do anything with in 100 days (second amendment??)
- tax the rich at 90% to pay for things (all of them are the 1%'ers they say they hate)
- Let Felons Vote (ummm&#8230;. the boston bomber, child molesters, murder's, etc???)
- Abolish the electoral college (so the "fly over states" don't matter??)
- Abolish ICE or defund them 
- Socialized medicine or medical care 
- Tear down existing walls
- Late term abortions and if born alive abortions are ok
- Reparations
- Green New deal

Let alone what AOC and Omar are saying....
- VA is the best medical system out there? Yes and no... ask some people in other areas if the VA is good. In the Midwest it isn't bad.
- Cares more about the country she fled than the one she is elected to run... (Black HawK down comments.)

Those are just the two new stuff those two are regurgitating.
:eyeroll:

Do they just want to hand Trump his next 4 years. :rollin: oke: But Republicans cant think it will be so easy.... because look what happened to Hillary... oke: :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lets just look at some of the things I posted...

- Free college
- Free Medicare
- Reparations
- Student loan Relief

Where is this money going to come from? I know they are saying "Tax the Rich"... well look how that is working for NYC. The rich have been a steady exodus from that city and state for years. So when all the "rich" leave or call home a different country. What will happen then? How will all of this get funded? Now if they relieve student debt (which the government is owed that money since they took over the student loan program) what will happen to that income stream?

- Executive order on "gun control" or "gun safety" (Harris wants all "semi autos banded")

Going against the constitution.

- Felons voting...

So they are going after a "new" base for finding voters. I mean you want some of these people to vote? Like mentioned Boston Bomber, or anyone in jail for "terrorism"... think of KKK, Neo Nazi's who are in jail for crimes. Let alone murderers, child molesters, rapists, etc. :bop: I mean seriously... someone who BROKE THE LAW they want to vote to help them make laws??? :eyeroll:

Is this the way our country is going???? Do these possibly elected officials or elected officials even understand how crazy economically, going against founding fathers principles, etc this all is?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

These people have no understanding of economics what so ever. To think AOC has an economics degree is simply mind boggling. Are our universities becoming totally worthless?
As far as free college that's rediculouse. It's the liberal strangle hold on education that makes it so expensive. I'm still ticked after 50 years because of the crap classes I had to pay for. The liberals say we need a well rounded education. Meaning their pansy ads worthless subjects no one would take if not forced to. I have a better idea. Change the degree system and go by hours of classes of your choice. 200 hours for B.S. degree, 300 hours plus research for MS, and 400 hour plus research for a doctorate. If you choose the wrong classes you loose, but if they are looking for a biologist for example and 150 hours of your 200 hours is science instead of sociology, art, and political science you would be in good shape.
As far as the rest of their ideas one should remember the promises made by politicians in failed gov around the world.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> These people have no understanding of economics what so ever. To think AOC has an economics degree is simply mind boggling. Are our universities becoming totally worthless?


C's and D's get degrees......

Yes, univerities are ablsulotey worthless. I graduated from NDSU with an agronomy degree and I did not learn these things that are recquired for my job in the ag field

Understand a soil test or tissue test and how to give recs off of them.
Different types of fertilizer and why and how they are used
When do plants need certain nutreints (example, soybeans need nitrogen after R1)
How to write up a fertility program for a farmer
How to give chemical recs
What nutreints leach and why
How to push yield and why to do it
Biological life in the soil and how it works
Crop stages (V1-R5)
Seeding Rates
Why soil pH and water pH are important 
Crop Diseases

I did learn how to

Write a Resume

Write essays

How to pass a standarized test

How to write a business letter

NDSU is 20-30 years behind on farming practices

College is a a business designed to make money, by keeping kids at college as long as possible to get more funding


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"First thing I'm gonna do when I become President is to CLOROX the oval office." :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

That was funny when it was said. But what I am hating on the whole political spectrum is how "zingers" are more important than topics for many. Even the guy in the white house seems he would rather send "zingers" than talk about policy at times.

That is what is why our political climate is the way it is.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes it is zingers that get attention. But they did discuss topic both nights......mainly health care for all, and immigration. Those are probably the most important topics to discuss and differentiate between the Progressives and Moderates.

They just need to cut down the number of candidates. To many to keep track of if you don't know who they are.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

very true... it needs to be down to 5 or less for next debate for sure.

The one thing you are seeing come to light is that NOW most believe the ACA was junk.... and needs an overhaul or nixed. The "medicare" for all is nixing it.

Honestly if they would go after what makes healthcare expensive they could cut down on the "insurance costs". IE: drug pricing and development. (a bill is sitting to be voted on... I think in both chambers) That is a huge issue. Same goes for medical devices. Help the companies get these to market quicker, safer, and cheaper (cutting red tape). Then also help speed up the process for people to get generics or get generics to market. Many things have a 10 year patent or longer. A company gets to be the "only" one on the market. Help with this process.... because all that does is let that company set the price for 10 years and we (insurance companies, patients, consumers) are screwed for those 10 years.

Anyways... I can talk til im blue in the face on this again and again.

Do you think Harris got hurt last night in the debate??? Do you think her numbers will drop? Who do you think right now is the front runner?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It will get more interesting when they are down to 1 night. Here is what is required for the next debate.

The Democratic National Committee has set stricter criteria for the third set of debates, which will be held on Sept. 12 and Sept. 13 in Houston. If 10 or fewer candidates qualify, the debate will take place on only one night.

Candidates will need to have 130,000 unique donors and register at least 2 percent support in four polls. They have until Aug. 28 to reach those benchmarks.

These criteria could easily halve the field: The first two sets of debates included 20 of the 24 candidates, but a New York Times analysis of polls and donor numbers shows that only 10 to 12 candidates are likely to make the third round.

Seven candidates have already met both qualification thresholds and are guaranteed a spot on stage. They are:

Former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr.

Senator Cory Booker of New Jersey

Mayor Pete Buttigieg of South Bend, Ind.

Senator Kamala Harris of California

Former Representative Beto O'Rourke of Texas

Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont

Senator Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts

Three other candidates are very close: The former housing secretary Julián Castro and the entrepreneur Andrew Yang have surpassed 130,000 donations and each have three of the four qualifying polls they need, while Senator Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota has met the polling threshold and has about 120,000 donors.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Would really like to see Tulsi Gabbard in. I think she won last night's debate.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Harris said the Russians are helping Gabbard. No kidding you can't make these idiotic things up.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

If anyone that leans left doesn't like what is going on you are one of the following...

1. Racist
2. Sexist
3. Homophobic
4. Transphobic
5. You are hitler
6. Russians are doing something to help you
etc.

When some cant win an argument or discussion they resort to the above as defense mechanism.


----------



## Outdoor RN (Aug 22, 2016)

Chuck Smith said:


> Plainsman...
> 
> If anyone that leans left doesn't like what is going on you are one of the following...
> 
> ...


That is pretty laughable since every democratic idea or canidate for the past 10 plus years has been labeled by the right as "hating America"...&#8230;.which pretty much covers all the bases in the simple mind. :roll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

outdoor....

I agree about the whole stupid labeling by both sides.

The "anti-USA" or "anti-American"... or even "socialist". Many times it isn't warranted.

But look at policy being discussed at the debate... some of it is and has a truth to it.


----------

